# HTML Dokument



## Marius (8. Mai 2004)

Moin alle zusammen!

Konnte Euch schon oft Fragen beantworten, aber im Moment komme ich einfach nicht weiter. Denke ich habe ein Brett vor dem Kopf. Naja. Helft mir mal bitte.

Problem:

Habe ein Applet geschrieben mit grafischer Oberfläche, hier werden nun Daten eingegeben die ich in einen anderen HTML Dokument abspeichern will (schreiben/ändern). Habe da mit den HTMLDocument und der Parser Klassen rum probiert bekomme das aber einfach nicht hin. Kann mir jemand mal ein Grundgerüst (Pseudocode oder ähnliches) zur verfügung stellen?

Gruß,
Marius


----------



## Roar (8. Mai 2004)

hm... mit den javax.swing.text klassen hab ich noch keine erfahrung. du kannst doch einfach selbst dein HTML Doc zusammenschreiben, oder ne eigene klasse schreiben um html zusammenzubasteln (z.B. String createTable(Object[] cols, Object[][] rowData); )


----------



## L-ectron-X (8. Mai 2004)

Was ist genau Dein Problem, bzw. was willst Du genau machen. Ich habe die Frage noch nicht ganz verstanden. ???:L


----------



## Marius (8. Mai 2004)

Ich möchte eine neue HTML Seite mit Java erstellen. Habe nur noch nicht die nötig Struktur dazu verstanden. Bzw. sind mir die HTMLDocument, HTMLWriter, HTMLParserklassen ein Rätsel?


Wie muss ich vorgehen wenn ich eine komplett neue Seite erstellen möchte?


----------



## Guest (8. Mai 2004)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hm... mit den javax.swing.text klassen hab ich noch keine erfahrung. du kannst doch einfach selbst dein HTML Doc zusammenschreiben, oder ne eigene klasse schreiben um html zusammenzubasteln (z.B. String createTable(Object[] cols, Object[][] rowData); )




klar gute Idee.. Hatte ich auch schon dran gedacht nur gibt es dann im browser probs mit der Tag-Erkennung!


----------



## Roar (8. Mai 2004)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Roar hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ääh.. das liegt wohl weniger an java, sondern mehr daran dass du das HTML falsch geschrieben hast.


----------



## Marius (8. Mai 2004)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Anonymous hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hallo, ihr beiden... diese lösung (@roar) hatte ich auch schon ausprobiert und sie geht, man kann einfach die HTML befehle in eine Datei schreiben und diese als HTML Seite öffnen. Mein Problem dabei ist nur das ich auch grafische Objekte übernehmen will.. wie zum beispiel gäste buch einträge.. (text mit grafischen Hintergrund).. Daher denke ich das ich auf die HTML Klassen nicht verzichten kann...


Oder ?

Gruß,
Marius


----------



## L-ectron-X (8. Mai 2004)

Ich weiß nicht, ob das so einfach funktioniert. Habe auch so was noch nie gemacht.
Es gibt aber vielleicht eine Möglichkeit bei Benutzung, der von Dir erwähnten Klassen.
Der HTMLWriter müsste irgendwie mit dem Browser kommunizieren und ein neues Fenster öffnen.
Wenn Du dann HTML-Quelltext in den Stream schreibst, wird der an das Browser-Fenster weiter gegeben.
Der Browser parst den HTML-Text und zeigt ihn dann an. So weit die Theorie.
Aber wie man das macht, kann ich Dir leider auch nicht sagen.


----------



## Roar (8. Mai 2004)

äh..
1. natürlich. was hast du denn gedacht wie das mit html abläuft?
2. was meinst du mit grafischen objekten? bilder oder was? die HTML klassen nutzen dir da nicht, die machen auch nix anderes als dir einen htmlcode zusammenzubasteln. lern lieber selbst html (wenn du es nicht nicht kannst)...


----------

